# photos- my itty bitty family :)



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Since this topic needs threads, here's mine 
I got my mixed dwarf rabbit 5 years ago from a terrible BYB. She is a shy bunny but she trusts me. Her name is Acacia, from the pretty yellow acacia flower on the acacia tree. And it's a different sounding name, her name suits her beauty! Also, I'm very well read on rabbits. If anyone ever has a problem or question, I'm your girl!
Next, we have Oliver. His owner got messed up in drugs and alcohol and rage problems and went to jail. The poor cat was left outside without food or water in the cold and my mom (the neighbor of the freak who owned him) found him curled up outside in a wet blanket. Me and my bf had just moved and were looking to get a cat to heal the void of having just lost my 14 yr old dog. Oliver came with his name, but we loved it  Oliver has certainly become a new responsibility!! He's such a kitten, even though he's about 2 yrs old! He's getting over an insane worm infestation currently.. Poor bugger. 
Finally, Lakitu. I had bettas in the past (and just 2 nights ago found a pic of my last betta) and I really really wanted another. So in May 2011 me and the man were out picking up bunny supplies or dog medicine and I convinced him  I let him pick out the betta so he would pay half of the supplies. He picked Lakitu and he is really the best betta in town  I really want one of the dalmatian bettas at the LPS or a mustard gas but Lakitu is my heart fish. He made me scope out this forum so I could provide better for him. He's my "learning" fish


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww! Your pic of Oliver needs an LOLCats caption on it!  So cute. <3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

:d Thanks!! I caught him at just the right moment! He's been sick with the worms and was always yawning - super supressed immune system  He's getting healthier now. But I agree, any suggestions on what lolcats would say about that pic??


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

laki said:


> :d thanks!! I caught him at just the right moment! He's been sick with the worms and was always yawning - super supressed immune system  he's getting healthier now. But i agree, any suggestions on what lolcats would say about that pic??


i is tired of your picture taking!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

oh man, is he ever!!  The camera is always handy ^.^


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha, how about- MOM!?!?! I CAN HAS REMOTE?!?!

And he's shouting, of course. Lol.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Of course!! Oll is a bit of a jerk sometimes


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I have two bunnies Hershey and Pheobe.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Bunnies are great little friends


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your bunny is adorable! What kind of enclosure is it in? I really want a bunny, but I have no idea what their housing needs are. ^^


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww,cute Ollie picture!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

@bettafish15- Bunnies are a big commitment!!! I keep Acacia in a "condo" which took me 6 hours to construct but cheaper and FAR better than commercial cages. I hate to box bunnies in commercial cages, therefore, if you decide on a rabbit DO NOT get a commercial cage!! I based my design off this site :http://www.rabbitcondo.com/ but they're so versatile you can create any design you want to fit your house  I can help guide you if you do make that decision. 
Bunnies can live to be 12 years old provided they receive top quality care which includes mandatory spaying/neutering. Many new bunny owners don't understand that bunnies are complex little guys capable of getting destructionately bored (I just coined that term) and they need hours of stimulation a day!! 
I regret to inform that Acacia is actually in need of vet care. I think her molars have overgrown a bit in the back. This is another common problem in some bunnies. Although I cannot understand why it would happen to Acacia- she eats her hay everyday... Hopefuly a quick trim will have her back to happy normal Banana Bunny self!! 

Thanks Viking!!  Oliver is baaaaad! He's gotten himself into the familiarity of sitting and watching me sleep (in Coco style) until I wake up. If I pretend to be asleep or I actually don't wake up in time he touches my nose. Then demands food -_-" . Can't wait till normal waking hours! Oh no, needs wet food at 530am ...


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Cute banana bunny picture! 

Haha,creepy kitteh! I know he's bad,he attacked me! :-(


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

We clipped all his nails!! It's nicer to play with him now  He still bites like a dog but nails ain't no thang!


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Cat bites can be nasty though...I have a nasty scar from Jason's old cat who bit me bad.


----------

